# Física o Mecánica cuántica?



## Nilfred (Abr 29, 2009)

Querrás decir "mecánica cuántica" que es una rama de la física que no tiene goyete dado que no explica la gravedad, echale un vistaso a la teoria de las cuerdas por las dudas que algún día todo lo que estudiaste de mecánica cuántica no se use mas.


----------



## felixls (Abr 29, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Querrás decir "mecánica cuántica" que es una rama de la física que no tiene goyete dado que no explica la gravedad, echale un vistaso a la teoria de las cuerdas por las dudas que algún día todo lo que estudiaste de mecánica cuántica no se use mas.



Nilfred, perdón, quizas interpreto mal tu post, pero 

"la mecánica cuántica es una rama de la física que no tiene goyete?"

Es increible ese dato, cuando estudié física II, no había manera de entender un transistor sin la mecánica cuántica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Querrás decir "mecánica cuántica" que es una rama de la física que no tiene goyete dado que no explica la gravedad, echale un vistaso a la teoria de las cuerdas por las dudas que algún día todo lo que estudiaste de mecánica cuántica no se use mas.



   
Eso es como decir que la fisica newtoniana no tiene goyete por que no explica el efecto túnel o la dualidad onda-partícula de la luz....


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 29, 2009)

Antes de opinar, vean primero la teoría de las cuerdas, después me cuentan.
De ser válida (se echa por tierra o) se unifican las teorias de la relatividad general con la mecánica cuántica.
En definitiva "todo" se explica con las cuerdas por eso también se la conoce como "teoría del todo"
Edit1: Traté de corregir el enlace pero no toma el acento
Edit2: Por suerte el enlace anda igual sin el acento.
Edit3: Me quedó el mensaje en blanco por el enlace con acento
Edit4: Otro que no escribe con propiedad: Es *mecánica* newtoniana no fisica newtoniana, la física es una sola muchachos, no se confundan.


----------



## felixls (Abr 29, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Antes de opinar, vean primero la teoria de las cuerdas, después me cuentan.
> De ser válida (se echa por tierra o) se unifican las teorias de la relatividad con la mecánica cuántica.
> En definitiva "todo" se explica con las cuerdas por eso también se la conoce como "teoría del todo"


Nilfred, antes de opinar lei no solo eso, sino otros libros, vi documentales, estoy enterado de que se trata esa pseudociencia.

No te olvides que si no se demuestra toda esa belleza matemática con hechos (es decir, que les ande el HLC, y "vean", al graviton escapar, entre otras cosas), la teoría se descarta.

Toda teoría mientras es aceptada es válida, (y tiene goyete, digamos), hasta que otra la cambia o complementa, de ahi mi comentario.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2009)

es obvio que si >_>


----------



## gatomambo (Abr 29, 2009)

Pregunto: En algún momento ¿estaremos dispuestos a debatir un tema, sin sentirnos dueños de la verdad absoluta?


----------



## Guest (Abr 29, 2009)

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Pregunto: En algún momento ¿estaremos dispuestos a debatir un tema, sin sentirnos dueños de la verdad absoluta?





			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Yo considero una lista de verdades:
> -Todo el mundo es el mas malo (el mas capo o el mas cool)
> -Todo el mundo es el mas listo
> -Todo el mundo pose la razon y la verdad
> ...


----------



## ls2k (Abr 29, 2009)

si te dijiera que desde que tengo doce que estoy metido en esto y que cualquier cosilla electronica que veo votada por ahi me la llevo y la desarmo, le saco los componentes y luego me pongo a buscar como loco que puedo hacer con ellos-- es eso gusto o no? yo diria que si, la electronica es mi pasion, para la mayoria de los hombres del mundo es el futbol para mi es la electronica, la informática y la fisica y creo que es asi para todos los que participamos activamente en el foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Edit4: Otro que no escribe con propiedad: Es *mecánica* newtoniana no fisica newtoniana, la física es una sola muchachos, no se confundan.



OK, error mío. Nilfred 1, ezavalla 0

Para cerrar un poco tu idea...que corno prueba esa teoría que ni base matemática tiene? Por que segun dicen la matematica es tan nueva que por muchos años no vamos a conocerla   

No digo que sea un volazo de un grupo de científicos trasnochados y en pedo, pero si no hay matemática que pueda expresarla....de teoría solo tiene el nombre....al menos por ahora.

Me parece OK que haya gente estudiando como solucionar problemas y presentando teorías nuevas, pero de ahí a tirar la mecánica cuantica a la basura para reemplazarla con una idea...psssssssssss


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Me parece OK que haya gente estudiando como solucionar problemas y presentando teorías nuevas, pero de ahí a tirar la mecánica cuantica a la basura para reemplazarla con una idea...psssssssssss



No es por echar leña al fuego... pero lo mismo sucedio cuando Einstein demostro su teoria por primera vez ante la sociedad... incluso cuando la aceptaron (no recuerdo el nombre de la academia) habia un busto de Newton y se disculparon con el por que sus teoria ya no podian ser consideradas como fundamento de la fisica... ahora dentro de la fisica cuantica pasaron a ser un "caso especial del macromundo"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No es por echar leña al fuego... pero lo mismo sucedio cuando Einstein *demostro su teoria* por primera vez ante la sociedad



*Demostró* es la palabra clave. En la teoría de cuerdas no hay nada verificado experimentalmente, que también es una forma de demostración y la mas pesada quizás. En la matemática, podes llenar varias hojas de teoremas y demostraciones y postulados y cuanta verdura se te ocurra...y aún así no decir nada nuevo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2009)

Einstein demostro matematicamente su teoria, sin embargo no fue confirmada hasta muchos años despues con el fotografiado del famoso eclipse de sol que verifico el corrimiento de las estrellas.. tambien es bien sabido que nunca le dieron el nobel por la teoria de la relatividad debido a que la persona asignada a su estudio no la pudo entender (en cambio se lo dieron por el efecto fotoelectrico que es la mas entendible de las 4 que hizo en el año milagroso)

Lo mismo sucede actualmente con las supercuerdas... es una teoria que incluye 10 dimensiones y matematicas muy avanzadas.... si tenemos problemas para entender 4 dimensiones no quiero ni pensar cuanto nos tardaremos en crear un experimento cientifico que corrobore las otras 6.... hay que recordar que el LHC tiene alrededor de 19 años en construccion... asi que ya nos falta menos para tener una idea de siquiera como comprobarla..


----------



## felixls (Abr 30, 2009)

Muy bien Chico3001!



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...que corno prueba esa teoría que ni base matemática tiene? Por que segun dicen la matematica es tan nueva que por muchos años no vamos a conocerla
> idea...psssssssssss


Que no te escuche E.Witten, jaja, en 1995 unificó las 5 teorías de las cuerdas en una sola cuando esta teoría estaba agonizando, un verdadero genio para muchos matemáticos/físicos...

Creo que estamos desvirtuando el hilo de la conversación, por lo menos yo la paro aca.

Ahh,
Chico3001: 10e255, ezavalla: 0


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> Que no te escuche E.Witten, jaja, en 1995 unificó las 5 teorías de las cuerdas en una sola cuando esta teoría estaba agonizando, un verdadero genio para muchos matemáticos/físicos...


 Cierto, en la comunidad cientifica ya hay quién lo acuña el "nuevo Einstein"


----------



## juanma (May 4, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Antes de opinar, vean primero la teoría de las cuerdas, después me cuentan.
> De ser válida (se echa por tierra o) se unifican las teorias de la relatividad general con la mecánica cuántica.


Es imposible decir que se puedan echar por tierra todas esas teorias, por la gran cantidad de experimentos que la han validado.

Como sucedio con la teoria de la relatividad de Einstein. No echo por tierra todo lo de Newton y las manzanas seguian cayendo. Solo se reformulo el campo de aplicacion, a bajas velocidades. Es decir, la teoria de Newton es un caso particular de la teoria de Einstein, a velocidades mucho menores que c, donde las dilataciones no tienen ningun tipo de efecto.

Cualquier teoria que quiera ser valida, debe verificar Einstein/Newton, como casos pariculares bajo determinadas condiciones. Nada de echar por tierra, al contrario!

Chico3001, creo que Einstein no demostro nada. Fue un observatorio que verifico la curvatura del espacio midiendo una estrella o Jupiter. Despues se verifico con una anomalia en la orbita de Mercurio, que se explicaba satisfactoriamente bajo el modelo de Einstein. Igualmente hace tiempo que no veo Fisica, pero creo que era algo asi.

Igualmente creo que estamos a varios doctorados/master (tanto de fisica y matematica) en importantes universidades para llegar a alguna conclusion sobre el tema.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (May 5, 2009)

Pues este tema de conversación es particularmente interesante por varias cosas, primero que todo el choque que se genera entre Einstein y la física Newtoniana, y también por  lo difícil que es creer para alguien del común todo esto.

Muchas personas dicen que es imposible viajar al pasado o al futuro, simplemente por que suena ilógico; pero no podemos pretender que el universo se base en nuestra lógica, nadie puede decir por que no.

No podemos pensar que el universo que nos rodea funciona de igual forma que nuestro planeta, es un hecho que el tiempo se dilata, se ha comprobado decenas de veces; el que algo suene en un principio ilógico y loco no quiere decir que lo sea, por que nadie sabe con exactitud como funciona el universo, este no se acomoda a nuestra lógica cotidiana, es mucho mas complejo que eso y las leyes de einstein, Lorentz  y otros nos permite tratar de entenderlo, al menos hasta cierto punto.

Lo que pienso es que es muy posible que en algún punto de este siglo se lograra manejar el tiempo, las bases ya se han dado, y los últimos años los avances en la ciencia y tecnología se han acelerado mucho.  

El tiempo es solo una dimensión. A través de la cual también nos podemos mover.


----------



## QUIUBUS (May 14, 2009)

Hola, perdon por lo extemporaneo del comentario. Espero que sirva de algo. German, actualmente, el viaje al futuro, esta demostrado, aunque es un viaje solo de ida y se parece mas a una prolongacion de tu vida que a un viaje como tal. El viaje al pasado, por otra parte, en teoria, es posible, aunque se sabe que no se puede ir a cualquier fecha que se desee ya que lo mas atras en el tiempo que puedes regresa, es al dia en que se creo la misma maquina que uses para viajar. Por lo tanto, podemos ir descartando visitar a los dinosaurios en su propia epoca o estar presente en tu propio nacimiento. No debemos olvidar, desde una perspectiva cientifica, que muchas de estas teorias son soluciones matematicas que emergen al simplificar problemas complejos pero que implica introcucir parametros que se asumen y por lo tanto crean incertidumbre en los resultados por lo tanto, estan en el campo de la especulacion. Por otro lado, lo que si es un conocimiento seguro, es que las mismas leyes fisicas y quimicas que gobiernan en nuestro planeta, son las mismas que gobiernan al universo, de ahi el poder de prediccion de las matematicas, es lo que se conoce como el universo holografico. Yo estoy trabajando en una area que intenta explotar esta caracteristica y hasta ahora, es sorprendente la capacidad de prediccion que posee. A manera de conclucion puedo afirmar basado en este concepto de holografia, que el viaje al pasado es imposible e innesesario y la segunda ley de la termodinamica clasica nos lo explica perfectamente. Como tema de refleccion les dire que para la naturaleza hay algo mas importante y basico que la materia, la energia y el tiempo... es la información. Saludos


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (May 18, 2009)

hola quiubus, muy buen comentario, pero si la fisica cuantica estudiando el universo sub atomico ha encontrado que las particulas poseen un  comportamiento cercano a lo absurdo, esto entra en choque con la posibilidad de predecir mediante algoritmos matematicos eventos. considerando que las matematicas son algo virtual que los humanos tenemos para explicar algunas cosas; asumiendo su absolutismo.

siempre que se discuten estos temas hay diferencias interesantes y ganancias; ya que hasta ahora ninguna ciencia ha podido entrelazar tantos cabos.

es muy bueno pensar que como seres humanos podemos entender el universo, pero creo que este esta por encima de nuestro entendimiento. y si Dios nos dio esta gran capacidad de pensar,debemos tambien ser concientes de que no somos perfectos, y nunca podremos saberlo todo.

oye donde estudias........................ saludos.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (May 18, 2009)

hola de nuevo, se me paso algo; buscando en la red encontre un enlace interesante

visitenlo esta bueno.......................

http://www.tendencias21.net/El-primer-viaje-en-el-tiempo-tendra-lugar-este-siglo_a958.html


----------



## QUIUBUS (May 18, 2009)

Hola German, hay algo de razón en lo que dices, pero creo que lo absurdo de algunos concepto que propone la fisica cuántica, dejaran de serlo cuando, via mejores experimentos(estemos atentos a los datos que emerjan del Gran Colicionador de Hadrones, muchos "absurdos" van a caer a tierra),  cuando esos  conocimientos que hasta ahora son hipotéticos y por lo tanto provisionales y muy probablemente, inexactos, se substituyan por hechos. Por otro lado, las matemáticas no son una invencion del hombre, son un descubrimiento y efectivamente son virtuales pero al ser parte del universo(si no fuera así, no serian suceptibles de descubrirse), de un universo holografico,  lo contienen; En apoyo a esto ultimo, baste decir, que las herramientas matemáticas para el estudio y comprensión de los fenomenos electromagneticos fueron desarrolladas mucho antes de ser aplicadas a la realidad. Ahora, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la parte final de tu comentario y mas aun, creo que eso de que nos podemos aspirar a entenderlo todo, se puede probar matemáticamente. Por ahi en el sub nick de alguien leí algo que, de alguna forma, ilustra lo que dices: "hasta que estudie inteligencia artificial, supe que dios existia".

p.d. Estudie en la ESIME del Instituto Politécnico.

un abrazo


----------



## foso (May 19, 2009)

Dejenme a mi que yo la descubrí. Mecánica cuántica. La ecuación de Schrödinger de la mecanica cuantica te explica las leyes de Newton y con eso explicás lo de las cuerdas y explicás cualquier cosa. La mecanica cuantica es abarcativa, la mecanica clasica es parte de ella.

Schrödinger : Premio Nobel de Física en 1933 . Que ecuacioncita loco !


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (May 26, 2009)

muy interesante eso de la olografia. 

hey, como crees que termine la investigacion del profesor ronald mallet, yo creo que nos sorprendera en las proximas decadas; tu que opinas..

veo te tiene gran confianza en su trabajo, y ultimamente la tecnologia laser esta muy avanzada.

por ultimo como va eso la gripa Ah1N1 en tu ciudad....

soy estudiante de automatizacion.


----------



## QUIUBUS (May 30, 2009)

Hola, antes del viaje al pasado, creo que tendremos novedades en cuanto a la naturaleza factual del tiempo. El tiempo hasta ahora, y gracias a la relatividad, se conoce por sus efectos sobre el resto de los componentes del universo; es decir, "vemos la estela", pero hasta ahora, "no al barco que la produce" y en este sentido, es de preveer que aun hay muchas sorpresas por venir en cuanto al tiempo se refiere. Para aclarar un poco esta perspectiva, pensemos en la propiedad de toda la materia conocida como masa. Las evidencias apuntan a que es un efecto de campo (Bosón de Higgs) que actua sobre ella en vez de ser una propiedad extensiva tal como se ha conceptualizado hasta ahora. Propongo un ejercicio mental y me gustaria saber tu opinion: Aceptando que el origen de este universo fue una gran explosion (big Bang), que impulso a todo lo que contiene el universo incluido al espacio mismo (basado en lo homogeneo de la señal residual de ese evento en el espacio), aceptemos, yendo un poco mas alla, que esa explosion no solo proyecto al contenido del universo a traves de las dimensiones espaciales sino en la cuarta dimensión tambien, el tiempo. Un primer beneficio de este ejercicio mental, es otorgarle al tiempo una caracteristica que hasta ahora  no comparte con las otras dimensiones. Siguiendo con el ejercicio, sabemos que por efecto de la gravedad (olvidemos por un momento la teoria, aun no probada, de la materia y energia oscura), la velocidad de expansion del universo necesariamente debiera ir decreciendo o sea: la velocidad con la que se desplaza la materia en las dimensiones espaciales en su viaje por el universo va disminuyendo. Pero recordemos que para este ejercicio, le otorgamos a la dimension TIEMPO, caracteristicas semejantes a su contraparte espacial y ya en el colmo de la generalizacion, aceptemos que la velocidad con la que toda la materia se desplaza en la dimension tiempo tambien es afectada por la gravedad en el mismo sentido de desaceleracion,  ¿Cómo se manifestaria tal efecto a la vista de un observador y en congruencia con la teoria de la relatividad?. En cuanto a la influenza, estoy tentado a pensar, dadas las evidencias, que fue una gran mentira. Por lo menos aca, no conzco a nadie que haya enfermado, ni a nadie que conozca a alguien que se haya enfermado. Saludos


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Jun 2, 2009)

bueno, lo que pienso es que siguiendo las condiciones de tu ejemplo como el espacio va desacelerando, el tiempo tambien lo aria, ya que no es mas que una dimension. es efecto directo seria que conforme el universo se expande, el tiempo empazara a correr mas lento. por lo que maña un segundo podria  durar una fraccion de millonesima mas.

para un observador estatico en la tierra el tiempo empezaria a ir un poco mas lento con relacion a años anteriores. ya que se mueve con la tierra alejandose de epicentro de la explosion. pero para alguien que se mueve digamos en una nave espacial hacia el epicentro a una velocidad considerable, el tiempo no iria mas lento, ya que al fin de cuentas esta anulando (si se hace vectorialmente) el efecto peoducido por la velocidad de la expansion del espacio. con el de su propia velocidad. 

o bueno, a esa conclusion llegaria yo con lo poco que se. pero me gustaria conocer la respuesta.


----------



## QUIUBUS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, tienes toda la razón, y ademas recuerda que segun la conosidicima teoria de la relatividad de Einstein, plantea que el tiempo se dilata o discurre mas lento a medida que el observador se aproxima a la velocidad de la luz, seria posible anticipar lo que veria un observador tomando al tiempo, como variable independiente en vez de la velocidad y recordando que en este ejercicio mental que proponemos, el tiempo va desacelerando por efecto de la gravedad, es decir: el tiempo discurre cada vez mas lento. Por pura induccion, podriamos afirmar que un observador veria que la velocidad a la que se mueve en el universo va en aumento sin razón aparente. Usando otras palabras: Según Einstein, si aceleramo nuestro movimiento, nuestro tiempo discurre mas lento. Entonces, la inversa tambien es posible: si el tiempo discurre mas lento (por efecto de la desaceleración hipotetica de este por efecto de la gravedad) entonce la velocidad con que nos movemos en nuesto universo, paresera aumentar sin causa aparente. Fin del ejercicio. Pero casualmente, se ha detectado que las galaxias en las orillas del universo conocido, que se esperaria que tuvieran una velocidad de expancion mucho menor al de galaxias mas al centro del universo, sorprendentemente no es así: ¡¡¡van mucho mas rapido! sin causa aparente. Creo que seria muy interesante, explorar esta posibilidad paralelamente a la explicación de la materia y energia oscura. Tu que piensas?


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Jun 3, 2009)

bueno, no sabia eso del movimiento de las galaxias. muy interesante.

oye pero una duda; si el tiempo transcurre mas lento, nosotros no deberiamos movernos tambien mas lento, ya que nuestro cerebro, corazon y demas son controlados por el mismo reloj. y no deberiamos notar la diferencia, ya que al fin de cuentas con respecto a nosotros el universo se expande a la misma velocidad.

si una nave se mueve digamos a la mitad de la velocidad de la luz. el tiempo para nosotros transcurre mas lento (es decir que veriamos todo lo que nos rodea moviendose muy rapido) y todo dentro de la nave se reduce en el mismo porcentaje incluyendo el ritmo cardiaco, el procesamiento cerebral, incluso los sistemas mecenicos y electronicos de la nave. ya que se ven afectados por el paso lento del tiempo. 

lo interesante de esto es que aunque no podamos visitar lo dinosaurios (eso esta explisitamente explicado en la investigacion del profesor ronald malled) en teoria y basandose en el principio del tiempo flexiable podriamos hacer un portal desde el presente hasta el futuro y viceversa.

oye crees que en digamos 200 años se pueda tener la tecnologia suficiente para poder ingresar el un agujero negro en rotacion, y salir con vida. si se llegara a lograr que crees que ocurriria.

saludos.


----------



## QUIUBUS (Jun 7, 2009)

Tu planteamiento es newtoniano, no toma encuenta el efecto relativista. Si en una hora "normal" tu recorres 100km tu velocidad sera 100km por hora. Si debido a que el tiempo se "expande", esa HORA "dura mas" entonces esa hora "alargada" te permitira recorrer mas kilometros en ella;  digamo 120km entonces un observador diria que te moviste a una velocidad de 120km por hora pero no fue asi, tu viajaste a 100km por hora: de tu "hora". De hecho es un fenomeno plenamente comprobado aqui en la tierra. Checate el fenomeno de los micro mesones (u mesons). Ahora, toda esta dicertacion sobre el tiempo, es con el fin de establecer el heco de que aun no conocemos bien la naturalesa de el y eso me hace ser un poco esceptico con respecto al viaje al pasado. Hay evidencias de que no es posible, por ejemplo, la entropia, que es un pilar en el estudio de los sistemas. Con respecto a lo del agujero negro, Al principio escribi, que lo que la naturaleza parece privilegiar aun sobre la materia, energia y tiempo, es la información. Hasta donde se entiende la naturaleza de los agujeros negros, definitivamente nadie ni nada sobrevive a sus efectos a excepcion de la "información" de hecho los agujeros negros se pueden ver como la demostracion de los limites que este universo tiene. No todo es posible, nos guste o no. Si aun asi, supusieramos que entramos a un agujero negro, se sabe con certeza que la gravedad distorciona el tiempo, probablemente nunca sabrias que penetraste ya que quedarias suspendido en el tiempo toda la eternidad. Bueno, es mi opinion. Creo que si estudias electronica y debes haber estudiado los principios de la relatividad ¿estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Jordan Benjhy (Jun 8, 2009)

oigan en pokas palabras.. la FISICA es la principal rama de todas... si la FISICA no hay MECANITA CUANTICA... ia es una derivacion de tal.. pues como podemos darnos cuentas.. primero es Filosofos y luego FISICOS... ya hora son las siguientes ramas...
es FISICA CUANTICA... ^^!


----------



## cartecno (Nov 11, 2009)

QUIUBUS dijo:


> _actualmente, el viaje al futuro, esta demostrado, aunque es un viaje solo de ida y se parece mas a una prolongacion de tu vida que a un viaje como tal. El viaje al pasado, por otra parte, en teoria, es posible, aunque se sabe que no se puede ir a cualquier fecha que se desee ya que lo mas atras en el tiempo que puedes regresa,_



perdon la intromision ya que no poseo los suficientes conocimientos solo vagas teorias... pero el viaje del tiempo hacia el futuro no sta basado en teoria en la dilatacion temporal (paradoja de los gemelos)... lo cual es mas factible q el viaje hacia el pasado el cual presenta el problema o paradoja de q al viajar hacia un tiempo anterior la maquina x la cual viajaste no existiria y x lo tanto no podrias regresar???...

En cuanto a la teoria de las cuerdas no tengo bases para discutir (discutir en buen modo intercambiar opiniones es la forma mas estimulante de aprender cuando se sta bien dispuesto para ello), pero el problema no es la demostracion practica??? o sea la demostracion matematica existe y aunq s muy compleja s coherente desde el punto de vista teorico????


----------



## Nepper (Nov 11, 2009)

Buenas gente!
Sucede que están olvidando la gran diferencia entre los distintos temas, y esa diferencia no es más que práctica.

Veamos; con la teoría "Electromagnética" se puede describir absolutamente todo lo que tenga que ver con circuitos. Con la ley de gauss magnética y electrica obtenemos la carga del capacitor, la energía del inductor y con la definición de ´diferencia de potencial eléctrico, podemos hacer las integrales a travez del camino recorrido y bla bla bla... sin duda, un circuito RLC se estudia y practica como "Comportamiento de circuito RLC" y no como "Análisi electromagnético RLC"...
Con el primero, partimos de las ecuaciones de Kirchoff, y del segundo, podemos encararlo como una guia de onda en forma fasorial y llegamos al mismo resultado... pero... ¿valió la pena? a no ser que se necesite ese tipo de análisis...

Tal vez no me quedó claro lo que quise indicar, otro ejemplo serían los gases...

Si estudiamos la temperatura de los gases en forma de "Gases ideales", podemos calcular facilmente muchas situaciones....
Para trabajos más específicos, usaremos la ecuación de van der walls de los "Gases Reales"
Pero si queremos la verdadera explicación de lo que sucede, tendríamos que analizar la velocidad y masa de cada partícula del gas, y aplicar todas las propiedades físicas newtonianas a cada molecula.
Pero si esto no explica por que los gases tienen masa, tenemos que entrar en física cuantica.....
¿Me explico?

Entonces, si un hombre salta de una balsa a 20 m/s ¿con que velocidad se alejará la balsa?
¿Puedo calcular con la teoría de las cuerdas esto? Tal vez si, pero es mas sencillo por el método de "Cantidad de movimiento"

La teoría de las cuerdas, intentan averiguarla para decir que no sacamos nada de la galera.... pero ¿de donde salen las teoría de las cuerdas?....


----------



## chapyta (Nov 11, 2009)

hola: porque no dejan a eistein en paz jejejeje yo tambien estoy estudiando fisica, pero recien voy por la I


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 27, 2019)

Buenos dias a todos , estoy reestudiando  el atomo ,  alguien me recomiende un buen libro  de introduccion o principio de cuantica .
 es fisica cuantica  ò mecanica cuantica estoy confuso?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 28, 2019)

Vea ver los cursos MOOC que se ofrecen via Internet y gratuitos. Allí seguro encontraras alguno que mas concuerde con lo que quieras obtener. También la MIT de boston ofrece sus cursos de forma gratuita en el Internet, OCW MIT.

La teoría cuántica ya es requisito para muchas cosas que usamos a diario, como el rayo laser en los discos ópticos. También en la industria de semiconductores los productos usan conceptos de la física cuántica.


----------

